# Monkey Ward Logan



## FarmDad (Mar 26, 2019)

I picked this up at a farm auction last weekend simply because I thought it was selling too cheap .   I know nothing about logan lathes  and was wondering  just which actual logan model it corresponds to ? Pictures are on imgur for now because that was what was easy to get off the phone .


https://imgur.com/a/cyPwGZx

Model number if it didn't come out good on pic is 84tlc-2136
It ran when i unloaded it at home but then simply stopped like power was cut so i guess ill have to look at the motor a bit and possibly get it fixed . Its the original powr kraft 1/2 horse with a reversing toggle switch on it .


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Mar 26, 2019)

Those are a good little lathe to have, especially with the quick change gearbox on it.
My first personal lathe was one just like it, and I still kick myself for selling it.....................
You can still get parts for it from Logan Actuator, and there are plenty of guys on this site who have them also................


----------



## T. J. (Mar 26, 2019)

Nice machine!  I have one just like it.  Don't hesitate to ask questions, as there is a very good knowledge base on this site.  As was mentioned, the Logan site has a lot of information and replacement parts (www.lathe.com).


----------



## FarmDad (Mar 26, 2019)

Found the motor problem ,  just a wiring issue .   The only other issues i can see with it is that the latch for  backgear rod is frozen so that it wont engage and I am not sure that the compound slide dial is going to clean up enough to read well . The chuck is stuck on the spindle but that is not likely to be much of a problem to get free.   The bed and ways  are in Great shape  shoing no wear at all and only one chip on the back v that kinda looks like someone dropped a chuck on it . 
I am still curious  what logan model or series it is equivalent to , all i have done looking at logans is confuse myself  lol .    It looks to be a 10x31 from what i can measure of the bed


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 27, 2019)

If it has change gears, then it would equivalent to a Logan 200, though the Logan has a different countershaft arrangement.  Otherwise, it's pretty similar.  Those are good lathes.


----------



## FarmDad (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks , I didn't get much of any thing in the way of tooling with it aside from the tailstock and a couple of jacobs chucks  , but I have an atlas 10 inch that  I can swap chucks , faceplates, ect  around with .  I will need to find or build a steady rest for it though .


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 27, 2019)

Logan parts are prett easy to find on eBay.  You might find a steady fir it there.

Did you get a Jacobs spindle chuck, or are they tailstock chucks?

If you get to it, we'd like to see a few more pics.


----------



## FarmDad (Mar 27, 2019)

On the chucks .. They are tailstock mt with an adapter  to size up to the headstock spindle .  Ill try and get some more pics  but likely not today due to other time commitments .


----------



## Briney Eye (Mar 27, 2019)

FarmDad said:


> Found the motor problem ,  just a wiring issue .   The only other issues i can see with it is that the latch for  backgear rod is frozen so that it wont engage and I am not sure that the compound slide dial is going to clean up enough to read well . The chuck is stuck on the spindle but that is not likely to be much of a problem to get free.   The bed and ways  are in Great shape  shoing no wear at all and only one chip on the back v that kinda looks like someone dropped a chuck on it .
> I am still curious  what logan model or series it is equivalent to , all i have done looking at logans is confuse myself  lol .    It looks to be a 10x31 from what i can measure of the bed



I suggest that you invest in a manual and parts catalog from Scott.  Looks like you have this one:





__





						Parts List & Instructions For Wards 2130/2136 Series Lathe
					





					store.lathe.com


----------

